# Ελληνίδα η... καμαριέρα



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

Η λέξη _*καμαριέρα*_ έχει απώτερη ελληνική καταγωγή, είναι αντιδάνειο δηλαδή. Η λέξη _καμάρα_ υπάρχει στον Ηρόδοτο. Δίνω την αγγλική μετάφραση της παραγράφου (που περιγράφει διάφορα άσεμνα) και, αν υπάρχει κάπου ελληνική μετάφραση που δεν θα σας είναι δύσκολο να κοπιάρετε, θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη:

Now the most shameful of the customs of the Babylonians is as follows: every woman of the country must sit down in the precincts of Aphrodite once in her life and have commerce with a man who is a stranger: and many women who do not deign to mingle with the rest, because they are made arrogant by wealth, drive to the temple with pairs of horses in covered carriages, and so take their place, and a large number of attendants follow after them; but the greater number do thus,—in the sacred enclosure of Aphrodite sit great numbers of women with a wreath of cord about their heads; some come and others go; and there are passages in straight lines going between the women in every direction, through which the strangers pass by and make their choice. Here when a woman takes her seat she does not depart again to her house until one of the strangers has thrown a silver coin into her lap and has had commerce with her outside the temple, and after throwing it he must say these words only: "I demand thee in the name of the goddess Mylitta": now Mylitta is the name given by the Assyrians to Aphrodite: and the silver coin may be of any value; whatever it is she will not refuse it, for that is not lawful for her, seeing that this coin is made sacred by the act: and she follows the man who has first thrown and does not reject any: and after that she departs to her house, having acquitted herself of her duty to the goddess, nor will you be able thenceforth to give any gift so great as to win her. So then as many as have attained to beauty and stature are speedily released, but those of them who are unshapely remain there much time, not being able to fulfil the law; for some of them remain even as much as three or four years: and in some parts of Cyprus too there is a custom similar to this. 
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/2707/2707-h/book1.htm​*

*Η _*καμάρα*_ εδώ («ἐπὶ ζευγέων ἐν καμάρῃσι ἐλάσασαι πρὸς τὸ ἱρὸν ἑστᾶσι») είναι η σκεπαστή άμαξα (covered carriages στη μετάφραση), αλλά, από διάφορες σημασίες σε σχέση με θόλο, τον 1ο αιώνα π.Χ. επικράτησε η σημασία «θολωτό δωμάτιο», η οποία πέρασε στα λατινικά σαν _camera_. Η λατινική φράση _in camera_ περιγράφει υποθέσεις που δικάζονταν όχι ενώπιον ακροατηρίου αλλά, παλιά, στο γραφείο του δικαστή (στα αγγλικά: _in chambers_), σήμερα «κεκλεισμένων των θυρών» (όπως πληροφορούμαι ότι θα γίνει η δίκη του Σ-Κ). Αργότερα, από τον σκοτεινό θάλαμο (_camera obscura_) φτάσαμε στη φωτογραφική μηχανή _camera_, που γύρισε στα ελληνικά σαν _τηλεοπτική *κάμερα*_.

Ενώ η λατινική _camera_ γινόταν _camara_ και επέστρεφε σε μας ως _*κάμαρα*_ και _*κάμαρη*_ και _καμαράκι_ και _καμαρούλα_ μια σταλιά, η _καμάρα_ έπαιρνε τη σημασία της αψίδας. Από την άλλη, στα γαλλικά το δωμάτιο γινόταν _*chambre*_ (βλέπε _ρομπ ντε σαμπρ_) και στα αγγλικά _*chamber*_ (θάλαμος, θαλάμη όπλου, επιμελητήριο, τμήμα του κοινοβουλίου, π.χ. _upper chamber_ άνω βουλή, _chamber music_ μουσική δωματίου, _chamber pot_ δοχείο νυκτός —δεν γράφω το λαϊκό για να μην τα χαλάσουμε στην ορθογραφία— κ.λπ.).

Στο _Ετυμολογικό_ του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας γράφει κάποια άκρως ενδιαφέροντα για το _*καμάρι*_:

Φαίνεται ότι ήδη κατά την ελληνιστική εποχή η λ._ καμάρα_ πρέπει να είχε αρχίσει να συνδέεται με τη σημασία «κάτι το ξεχωριστό, που δηλώνει διάκριση». Υποκοριστικό τής λ._ καμάρα_ είναι το ελληνιστικό _*καμάριον*_ «μικρό δωμάτιο με καμάρες», ενώ το επίθ._* καμαρωτός*_ σήμαινε «αυτός που έχει καμάρες, αψιδωτός». Είναι γνωστό ότι οι Ρωμαίοι αυτοκράτορες έχτιζαν αψίδες για να απαθανατίσουν τους στρατιωτικούς θριάμβους τους, αλλά και για αρχιτεκτονικό διάκοσμο, ως κάτι εντυπωσιακό και ωραίο. Στοιχείο εντυπωσιακό, επίσης, ήταν οι αψιδωτές στοές, οι καμάρες στη ναοδομία στο Βυζάντιο κ.λπ., καθώς και η κατασκευή θολωτών στεγών σε ναούς και κτήρια. Από εκεί ίσως το επίθ. _καμαρωτός_ να πέρασε βαθμηδόν στη σημασία «υπερήφανος», αφού_ καμαρωτά,_ δηλ. με καμάρες, ήταν τα σπουδαία κτήρια, δημόσια και ιδιωτικά, όχι τα χαμηλά φτωχόσπιτα (πβ. χαμόσπιτα). Συνεπώς, το μεσαιωνικό ρήμα_* καμαρώνω*_, εξέλιξη τού ελληνιστικού_ καμαρόω_ «διακοσμώ με καμάρες», μπορεί να απέκτησε ομοίως τη σημασία «υπερηφανεύομαι, καυχιέμαι για κάτι». Η λ._* καμάρι,*_ που μορφολογικά μπορεί να προέρχεται από το ελληνιστικό_ καμάριον_ «θολωτό δωμάτιο», δεν αποκλείεται να προέκυψε υποχωρητικά από το ρήμα_ καμαρώνω,_ όταν αυτό είχε ήδη αποκτήσει τη σημασία της καύχησης, οπότε να πρόκειται για μεσαιωνικό τύπο που είχε εξ αρχής αυτή τη σημασία. Στήριξη στην υπόθεση τής σημασιολογικής εξέλιξης από τη σημασία «καμάρα, αψίδα» στη σημασία «καύχηση, υπερηφάνεια για κάτι» παρέχει ίσως και το γεγονός ότι στη λαϊκή γλώσσα αφ' ενός η λ._ καμάρα_ χρησιμοποιείται σε σύνθετα όπως_* καμαροφρύδα,*_ για να δηλώσει την ωραιότητα που προσδίδει σε κάτι η τοξωτή γραμμή τής καμάρας, αφ' ετέρου το μεσαιωνικό_ καμαρώνω_ απαντά και με τις σημασίες «χαίρομαι, έχω εορταστική όψη», «θαυμάζω κάποιον για κάτι» και, προκειμένου για άλογα, «κυρτώνω τον τράχηλο (σχηματίζοντας καμάρα)», το δε _καμαρωτός_ σήμαινε επίσης «αξιοζήλευτος, αξιοθαύμαστος». Οπότε από το «προκαλώ τον θαυμασμό» πέρασε στο «καυχιέμαι επειδή με θαυμάζουν» και απλώς «καυχιέμαι για κάτι». […]​
Δεν τελειώσαμε όμως με τις λέξεις που μας ήρθαν από την _κάμαρα_. 

Στα γαλλικά αυτοί που μοιράζονταν τον ίδιο θάλαμο ονομάστηκαν _camarades_ (και _comrades_ στα αγγλικά) και νά η λέξη για τους συντρόφους (όχι τους παρτενέρ, άγιε).

Η ισπανική _camarilla_, που σημαίνει «καμαράκι, αντικάμαρα, αντιθάλαμος», μας έδωσε την _*καμαρίλα*_ για τα άτομα που περιβάλλουν κάποιον ισχυρό, έναν ηγεμόνα, και τον επηρεάζουν παρασκηνιακά — μια πολύ ταιριαστή λέξη, αφού ριμάρει με διάφορες κακόσημες σε –_ίλα_, π.χ. σαπίλα, ξεφτίλα. Στα χρόνια του βασιλιά της Ισπανίας Φερδινάνδου Ζ΄ η καμαρίλα περιέγραφε τους μυστικοσύμβουλους του βασιλιά που συσκέπτονταν και συνωμοτούσαν στον αντιθάλαμο (μέχρι που έκαναν… αντικάμαρα και τον ανέτρεψαν).

Το _*καμαρίνι*_ των ηθοποιών είναι από βενετσιάνικο υποκοριστικό _camarin_, όπως και ο _*καμαρότος*_ από βενετσιάνικο _camaroto_ για τον θαλαμηπόλο. Από εκεί μας ήρθαν και ο _*καμαριέρης*_ και η _*καμαριέρα*_. Δεν μπορώ όμως να μην επαναλάβω το τραγούδι του Σαραντάκου από το άλλο νήμα.

*Η ταμπακιέρα σε νέα εκδοχή*






Γιατί τη στρίμωξα αυτή την καμαριέρα,
το μεσημέρι πονηρά που είχα σκεφτεί
και τώρα θέλουν όλοι να με κάνουν πέρα
αχ, τι τη στρίμωξα την καμαριέρα αυτή;

Την καμαριέρα αυτή δεν έπρεπε να πάρω
κι όταν το σκέφτομαι πικρά μελαγχολώ
και μες στο φρέσκο δεν μου φέρνουνε τσιγάρο
να ξεθολώσει πια λιγάκι το μυαλό

Ποτέ μου τώρα δεν θα δω μιαν άσπρη μέρα
είχα μιαν έμπνευση απερίγραπτα χαζή
κι ίσως μου σπρώξανε αυτή την καμαριέρα
στις εκλογές για να νικήσει ο Σαρκοζί!



*Άσκηση:* Γράψτε μια σύγχρονη ιστορία με τις λέξεις-κλειδιά αυτού του σημειώματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2011)

Η μετάφραση (και η σημείωση) του Αδ. Θεοφίλου (Πάπυρος 1953) (βιαστική αντιγραφή δική μου, γι' αυτό και η τοτινή ορθογραφία αλλά με το μονοτονικό):

Το αισχρότερο έθιμο των Βαβυλωνίων είναι αυτό εδώ: Κάθε γυναίκα ντόπια πρέπει μιά φορά στη ζωή της να πάη να καθίση σ' ένα ιερό της Αφροδίτης και να συνευρεθή με έναν ξένον. Είναι πολλές που, επειδή δεν καταδέχονται να ανακατώνονται με άλλες, γιατί από τα πλούτη είναι ψηλομύτες, πηγαίνουν στο ιερό πάνω σε _κλειστά αμάξια_ και πίσω τους ακολουθεί μεγάλη συνοδεία υπηρέτες. Οι περισσότερες όμως να τι κάνουν. Μέσα στον ιερό περίβολο της Αφροδίτης είναι καθισμένες. Μ' ένα στεφάνι από σκοινί γύρω στο κεφάλι τους, πλήθος γυναίκες. Γιατί άλλες πάνε κι άλλες έρχονται. Ανάμεσά τους υπάρχουν, προς όλες τις μεριές, ελεύθεροι διάδρομοι με τεντωμένα σκοινιά απ' όπου περνούν οι ξένοι και διαλέγουν. Όταν πάη και καθίση εκεί η γυναίκα, δε γυρνάει σπίτι της προτού ένας ξένος της πετάξη πάνω στα γόνατα ένα νόμισμα και συνευρεθή μαζί της έξω* από το ιερό. Όταν πετάη το νόμισμα πρέπει να πη μόνο αυτά τα λόγια: «Σε προσκαλώ στο όνομα της θεάς Μύλιττας». Γιατί οι Ασσύριοι, Μύλιττα ονομάζουν την Αφροδίτη. Όσο για το νόμισμα, μπορεί να είναι οσοδήποτε μικρό, δεν πρόκειται να μη το δεχτή. Δεν έχει το δικαίωμα δηλαδή. Γιατί το χρήμα αυτό γίνεται ιερό. Τον πρώτο λοιπόν που θα της πετάξη το νόμισμα, τον ακολουθεί και δεν διώχνει κανένα. Όταν συνουσιαστή, έχει κάνει πια το χρέος της στη θεά και γυρνάει πίσω σπίτι της κι απ' αυτή τη στιγμή, όσα πολλά κι αν της δώσης, δεν θα μπορέσης να πετύχης τίποτα. Όσες λοιπόν είναι όμορφες κι έχουν καλή κορμοστασιά γλυτώνουν γρήγορα, αλλά οι άσκημες περιμένουν εκεί πολύν καιρό, χωρίς να μπορούν να εκπληρώσουν το χρέος τους. Μερικές μάλιστα μένουν εκεί και τρία και τέσσερα χρόνια. Παρόμοιο έθιμο μ' αυτό υπάρχει και σε μερικά μέρη της Κύπρου.

* Εδώ πολλές μεταφράσεις δίνουν «έσω» επειδή ο Ηρόδοτος λέει: «οι μεν γαρ άλλοι πάντες άνθρωποι πλην Αιγυπτίων και Ελλήνων μίσγονται εν ιροίσι.»​


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2011)

Μπράβο, είπαμε ότι θα σου το κλεψοπροσθέσω.

Στα αντιδάνεια από την οικογένεια της κάμαρας, ας βάλουμε (κατά το ήμισυ) και τη σαμπρέλα (chambre à l'air, νομίζω) αλλά και την κυπρέικη τσιάμπρα, από την εποχή της φραγκοκρατίας -αν και έχει παλιώσει. Οι κύπριοι λέγανε κάμαρη, πριν αρχίσουν να μιλάνε καλαμαρίστικα, όπως και εμείς άλλωστε. Η λέξη δωμάτιο (αντί για κάμαρη) προαναγγέλλει το θάνατο της κυπριακής λαλιάς του 60-70, λέει εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (May 16, 2011)

Εδώ στο Ρέθυμνο μίλαγα πρόσφατα για _καμάρες_ και οι ντόπιοι καταλάβαιναν θόλους, ενώ εγώ από την όποια φοιτητική ενασχόλησή μου με την αρχαιολογία εννοούσα τις αψίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2011)

Πίσω από τις κουρτίνες την είδε να κατεβαίνει από τη σκεπαστή άμαξα και να προχωράει προς το άδειο θέατρο για να μπει από την είσοδο των καμαρινιών. Το ρυθμικό βάδισμα των τακουνιών της στο πλακόστρωτο τον έκανε για μια στιγμή να αφαιρεθεί. Απόψε ερχόταν κατευθείαν από δουλειά, γιατί φορούσε ακόμη τη στολή της καμαριέρας, που τόνιζε τις πλούσιες καμπύλες της. Αχ θεά Μύλιττα, πώς τη λέγατε στα ασσυριακά την παροιμία «ξανθό μαλλί, το καμαρώνει η φύση;»

«Ξύπνα!» είπε μέσα του. Άσχετο τι πίστευαν οι ηλίθιοι στην υπηρεσιακή καμαρίλα, δεν ήταν πια ζευγάρι. Έριξε πάνω του τη ρομπ ντε σαμπρ κι έσπευσε να την προϋπαντήσει. Άνοιξε την πόρτα ενώ εκείνη άπλωνε το χέρι της να χτυπήσει. «Τι κάνεις, καμεράντ;» του χαμογέλασε.

Ήταν το σύνθημα από την πρώτη τους υπόθεση, όταν μπαινόβγαιναν στα άδυτα της Άνω Βουλής ντυμένοι με την επίσημη στολή της Εθνικής Υπηρεσίας Καμαρότων, δήθεν για να σερβίρουν, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα για να τοποθετούν και να ελέγχουν τις κρυφές κάμερες.

Εκείνη δεν είπε τίποτε άλλο, του έκανε μόνο νόημα να την ακολουθήσει. Έτσι ήταν πάντα ανάμεσά τους. Εκείνη έκανε το κουμάντο. Την ακολούθησε στην τεράστια γυμνή αίθουσα με τις ψηλές καμάρες. Ένας κοτσονάτος μεσήλικας ήταν φιμωμένος και δεμένος στην καρέκλα, που στεκόταν μόνη της κάτω από ένα δυνατό φως.

Έβγαλε από την τσέπη της το ιερό νόμισμα και του το έφερε μπροστά στα μάτια. «Σου έχω άσκημα μαντάτα, καμάρι μου», του είπε. Ο λεβεντόγερος χλόμιασε, προσπάθησε να ανασηκωθεί, να διαμαρτυρηθεί, να κάνει κάτι.

Ήταν αδύνατο. Ο Νικολός και η Κούλα είχαν αποφασίσει την τύχη του, κεκλεισμένων των θυρών. Θα τον πάντρευαν για τέταρτη φορά, είκοσι χρόνια, με μια καμαροφρύδα. «Να ησυχάσουμε, βρε αδελφέ, να πάψει πια να κυνηγάει το μεσοφόρι» είχαν πει…
​


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

Μα τ' ακούς τα γέλια μου; Έχουν φτάσει μέχρι εκεί;


----------



## is1 (May 16, 2011)

χαχα, ἔγραψες!


----------



## lexx (May 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η λέξη _*καμαριέρα*_ έχει απώτερη ελληνική καταγωγή, είναι αντιδάνειο δηλαδή. Η λέξη _καμάρα_ υπάρχει στον Ηρόδοτο. Δίνω την αγγλική μετάφραση της παραγράφου (που περιγράφει διάφορα άσεμνα) και, αν υπάρχει κάπου ελληνική μετάφραση που δεν θα σας είναι δύσκολο να κοπιάρετε, θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη:
> ....


 
Καταπληκτικό το ταξίδι της καμαριέρας.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Εδώ στο Ρέθυμνο μίλαγα πρόσφατα για _καμάρες_ και οι ντόπιοι καταλάβαιναν θόλους, ενώ εγώ από την όποια φοιτητική ενασχόλησή μου με την αρχαιολογία εννοούσα τις αψίδες.


 
Μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο αυτό που λες (αν και δεν τα ξέρω τα ρεθυμνιώτικα). Στα κρητικά σπίτια έχουμε το _καμαρόσπιτο_: «Σε μεταγενέστερες μορφές το ξύλινο μεσοδόκι αντικαθίσταται από ένα πέτρινο ημικυκλικό τόξο, την καμάρα. Έτσι δημιουργείται το κρητικό καμαρόσπιτο που το συναντάμε σ' ολόκληρη την Κρήτη. Η καμάρα χωρίζει το σπίτι σε δύο μέρη. Καθώς το καμαρόσπιτο εξελίσσεται, προστίθεται άλλη μια καμάρα κατά μήκος ή πλάτος και δημιουργείται το δικάμαρο σπίτι». Στο Ηράκλειο η κεντρική πλατεία της Ελευθερίας ονομάζεται ακόμα «Τρεις Καμάρες» από τρεις υδατογέφυρες που χτίστηκαν τον 17ο αιώνα και κατέστρεψαν αργότερα οι Τούρκοι. Και οι διάφορες είσοδοι στην πόλη ονομάζονται καμάρες.


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2011)

Τι να σου πω, μόνον ότι λέγοντας "ντόπιοι" εννοούσα "τρεις ντόπιοι -μια οικογένεια".


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο αυτό που λες (αν και δεν τα ξέρω τα ρεθυμνιώτικα). Στα κρητικά σπίτια έχουμε το _καμαρόσπιτο_: «Σε μεταγενέστερες μορφές το ξύλινο μεσοδόκι αντικαθίσταται από ένα πέτρινο ημικυκλικό τόξο, την καμάρα. Έτσι δημιουργείται το κρητικό καμαρόσπιτο που το συναντάμε σ' ολόκληρη την Κρήτη. Η καμάρα χωρίζει το σπίτι σε δύο μέρη. Καθώς το καμαρόσπιτο εξελίσσεται, προστίθεται άλλη μια καμάρα κατά μήκος ή πλάτος και δημιουργείται το δικάμαρο σπίτι». [...]


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Έβγαλε κι ο Σαραντάκος το δικό του για την κάμαρα και την καμαριέρα, οπότε ευκαιρία να αντιγράψω μερικά:

Κάποιος Αθεόφοβος εμπνεύστηκε από την άσκηση και έγραψε:
Δηλαδή αν δεν είναι προϊόν παρακάμερας ή της καμαρίλας του Σαρκοζί, μια καμαριέρα μπήκε στην κάμαρα και επειδή δεν υπήρχε κάμερα βγήκε από το καμάριον δηλαδή το μπάνιο του, καμαρωτός ο Στρος και με το καμάρι του όρθιο χίμηξε στην καμαροφρύδα καμαριέρα!

Ένας άλλος που κυκλοφορεί με διάφορα ονόματα θυμήθηκε…:
…εξ ου και το φοιτητικό ανέκδοτο με το λεωφορείο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στην Εγνατία: -Οδηγέ, στάση Καμάρα θα με κάνετε; -Και Καμάρα κι ό,τι στάση θες, κορίτσι μου.

Βρέθηκε κάποιος να προσθέσει την _καμεράτα_ (ομολογώ ότι περίμενα να τη δω πρώτα εδώ), η οποία, ας σημειωθεί, είναι καινούργια σημασία. Την έχει το ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά δεν την έχουν τα ξένα λεξικά. Στα ιταλικά η αρχική σημασία είναι ο θάλαμος στον στρατώνα.

Δεν σκόπευα να βάλω τον _Καμερλίγκο_ (που τον θυμήθηκαν) ούτε τον _Chamberlain_ (που δεν το θυμήθηκαν). Με πρόλαβε όμως κάποιος και έκανε πλάκα με το _Καμερούν_ και τον _Κάμερον_, ενώ ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι δεν έχουν σχέση με την _κάμερα_.

Με δυο λόγια: Ο Cameron είναι όνομα από Σκοτία μεριά και σήμαινε στραβομύτης. (Σαν βαφτιστικό, ανήκει στα ονόματα που έχουν και άντρες και γυναίκες, και πρέπει να ψάχνεις να βρεις το φύλο του φέροντος αν δεν τον γνωρίζεις προσωπικά.) Το Καμερούν βγήκε από το όνομα που έδωσαν Πορτογάλοι εξερευνητές σ' έναν ποταμό της χώρας που είχε πολλές ποταμοκαραβίδες: Rio dos Camarões. Αν έχετε ετυμολογικό λεξικό για την πορτογαλική λέξη, πάμε ένα βήμα παρακάτω...


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2011)

Αυτός που κυκλοφορεί με διάφορα ονόματα φρόντισε πάντως να μην επαναλάβει το στατιστικό λάθος του.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το Καμερούν βγήκε από το όνομα που έδωσαν Πορτογάλοι εξερευνητές σ' έναν ποταμό της χώρας που είχε πολλές ποταμοκαραβίδες: Rio dos Camarões. Αν έχετε ετυμολογικό λεξικό για την πορτογαλική λέξη, πάμε ένα βήμα παρακάτω...


Δεν γνωρίζω πορτογαλικά, αλλά βρήκα τα ακόλουθα: Το _camarões_ είναι ο πληθυντικός τού _camarão_ (αρσ.). Η λέξη _camarão_, όπως άλλωστε και οι ισπανικές αντίστοιχες _cámaro_ & _camarón_ προέρχονται από την αρχαιοελληνική λέξη *κάμμαρος* "είδος αστακού" μέσω της λατινικής _cammarus_. Το αρχ. _κάμμαρος_ επιβιώνει στη λ. _γάμπαρη_ (που είναι αντιδάνειο — αλλ' ας μην ξεχνούμε και το ισπ. _gamba_ "γαρίδα", όπου πάλι ο _κάμμαρος_ είναι από πίσω). Οπότε, τελικά, και το Καμερούν έχει κάτι από Ελλάδα*. :)

Περαιτέρω διάβασμα: 1. *camarão *στην πορτογαλική βικιπαίδεια, 2. _*camarão*_ στο Michaelis, 3. *camarão* στην Infopédia και 4. *camarão* στο iDicionário Aulete.

*Και η Ελλάδα κάτι από Καμερούν, φυσικά.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

Συνθέτης: Τσιτσάνης, Έτος ηχογρ. 1939, Μπουζούκι: Τσιτσάνης, κιθάρα: Χρυσίνης. 

Καμαριέρα θες να γίνεις, να φορέσεις την ποδιά,
να σε βλέπω κάθε βράδυ, μου 'χεις κάψει την καρδιά,
καμαριέρα θες να γίνεις, να φορέσεις την ποδιά.

Μες στα πράσινα σαλόνια να σερβίρεις τα πιοτά,
τα λικέρ και τις σαμπάνιες, καμαριέρα μου γλυκιά,
μες στα πράσινα σαλόνια να σερβίρεις τα πιοτά.

Θα σκλαβώνεις τον καθέναν με τη μαύρη σου ελιά,
με τα μαγικά σου μάτια, καμαριέρα μου γλυκιά,
θα σκλαβώνεις τον καθέναν με τη μαύρη σου ελιά.


----------

